# Jump pics



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Thought these were good enough to share..Their eyes are always on you..

Alex


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Had to dumb the quality way down to make them upload. Doesn't do them justice.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Great pics indeed. Congrats on your catch.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## BMowatt (Jun 3, 2014)

Heres a couple


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

those are awesome pics!


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Great pics!! Thanks for sharing. Still trying to get my first "jump pic" Trying again in 2 weeks.


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

*pics*

Ill add a couple


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Some my friend Chase took of one throwing my coonpop.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

I have always wanted to 'bow to the king.' *(Someday in heaven I will!)* Right now, it's one of those awesome silver beauties I want to do so to.


----------



## BMowatt (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Great Pics!!


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. Good stuff


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Great photos. And some calm water too.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I'll add one from this year.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*A few*

these are not this year, I've only got aerial video from this year.


----------

